
Show HN: Interactive Tutorials to Get People Excited About Investing in Stocks - PaulBates
https://www.elkinvest.com/
======
PaulBates
We would love you to check out one of our short tutorials and are interested
to hear feedback on our interactive approach to learning about investing and
whether you found Elk Invest’s framework to be a less overwhelming and
relatable way to learn about Personal Finance (particularly, if like many
engineers, you have never had the chance to study finance. Cheers

~~~
algodaily
I like the concept but hate the desktop UI... why is there a fixed
subscription box always on the right? Seems like a waste of real estate

~~~
Caric
Hi, I'm co-founder of Elk Invest. Thanks for the comment. As we tried to make
the same content (interactive tutorial) for both mobile and desktop we had to
compromise on the size of slide box and therefore half of page on desktop is
used for subscription. We plan to use the subscription area on desktop for
tracking progress through the tutorials and other helpful links so the
subscription box will be temporary.

